
Fascinating Google Doodle Which Lets the Blind See - michaelangerman
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-doodle-pays-tribute-to-japanese-inventor-seiichi-miyake/
======
michaelangerman
The most interesting thing about this concept is for years I have been walking
over these things on city streets and it took this Google Doodle for me to
even know what they are. We live in a world that continues to astound me by
the mere fact that we can see things in our life every day and not even know
what they are.

